# Pallet Rolling Pin



## rtyler8140 (Feb 21, 2015)

One of my neighbors dropped by the other day and brought me a couple of big chunks of oak from a pallet they had at work. I decided to try my hand at making a rolling pin. Did a little research on google and stumbled upon this site: http://www.hillcountryturners.org/projects/laminated_rolling_pins.pdf This had some measurements that I was able to use and adapt to make my pin. The rolling pin is 20" overall with the handles being 4" and the main body 12"x2".

The chunk of pallet I started with





Started out 22"x2 1/4"x2 1/4"





Starting to take shape





Doing some sanding (used a flat sanding block and a straight edge to ensure the body was nice and flat)





All sanded and ready for finish!





First coat of finish on (used butch block finish)


----------



## dankc908 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Tom T (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice,  looks great.  From a pallet even.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not sure oak will work too well. I'd think dough and flower will stick in the grain. Considering raw dough has uncooked eggs in it, maybe not too hygienic either. Looks nice though. Also just thought about some international use skids being fumigated to kill insects before shipping.


----------



## lwalper (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't know anything about the fumigation. What sort of sealer did you use? Boos Cream does a great job and helps prevent moisture damage.


----------



## rtyler8140 (Feb 21, 2015)

low_48 said:


> Not sure oak will work too well. I'd think dough and flower will stick in the grain. Considering raw dough has uncooked eggs in it, maybe not too hygienic either. Looks nice though. Also just thought about some international use skids being fumigated to kill insects before shipping.



Didn't know about the fumigation process of certain international use skids! Any way that I can tell if it was one of those? I was a bit hesitant of using the oak because of the open grain, but I'm hoping that the butcher block finish will help seal/close up the pores in the grain. I plan on doing 3 or 4 coats. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rtyler8140 (Feb 21, 2015)

lwalper said:


> Don't know anything about the fumigation. What sort of sealer did you use? Boos Cream does a great job and helps prevent moisture damage.



Watco Butcher Block Finish is what I used. I've used it on some big salad bowls and it seems to work great. 

Shop WATCO 16-oz Butcher Block Oil and Finish at Lowes.com


----------



## low_48 (Feb 21, 2015)

rtyler8140 said:


> low_48 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure oak will work too well. I'd think dough and flower will stick in the grain. Considering raw dough has uncooked eggs in it, maybe not too hygienic either. Looks nice though. Also just thought about some international use skids being fumigated to kill insects before shipping.
> ...



Did a quick search. Said they have been doing it since 2002. Personally, that's not an expensive piece of wood to purchase, I wouldn't take any chances. This link shows the code for fumigated pallets. Really no idea of what got shipped on that pallet either. I wouldn't consider food contact for it.
ISPM 15: What Every Pallet Buyer Needs to Know About Heat Treating [PALNET]


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 22, 2015)

It is a nice design, but the open grain is not good for a rolling pin.  The oil from the dough and other things that might be used will get caught in the pores and bacteria can grow and the oil residue will get rancid.


----------



## JimB (Feb 22, 2015)

Just an FYI, don't use anything that is pressure treated either.

I do like the design of the roller pin. You did a great job with it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 22, 2015)

The most common fumigant for international use is Methyl Bromide... bromide salts are natural occurring and found in a number of places, salt brines, ocean water, etc.... it's used extensively in the growing of strawberries and tomatoes.   Certain countries (such as Australia) require that all packing materials have some form of chemical fumigation... most common is the methyl bromide... 

Often woods that are used are heat treated... kilned at a temperature of 56 deg Celsius.  Pressure treated woods use a copper solution I think.... 
If the pallet was from a domestic use, likely it was heat treated, but also likely that nothing was done...  

I like the design of your rolling pin and even if it's not used at such, it will be a great collector's item... my wife has a number of rolling pins that she displays in the kitchen... they're never used...


----------



## rtyler8140 (Feb 22, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> The most common fumigant for international use is Methyl Bromide... bromide salts are natural occurring and found in a number of places, salt brines, ocean water, etc.... it's used extensively in the growing of strawberries and tomatoes.   Certain countries (such as Australia) require that all packing materials have some form of chemical fumigation... most common is the methyl bromide...
> 
> Often woods that are used are heat treated... kilned at a temperature of 56 deg Celsius.  Pressure treated woods use a copper solution I think....
> If the pallet was from a domestic use, likely it was heat treated, but also likely that nothing was done...
> ...



Thanks for the information. Unfortunately it has started to develop a crack overnight, so I imagine it will continue to crack and will not be used. I imagine the wood wasn't all that dry. Might be time to invest in a moisture meter haha. We just got a big shipment of Walnut in at work a few weeks ago.....I'll probably use some of the cutoffs to make a new one!


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 22, 2015)

You could give it to your wife and tell her it is to adjust your attitude when needed.  :highfive:


----------



## rtyler8140 (Feb 22, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> You could give it to your wife and tell her it is to adjust your attitude when needed.  :highfive:



She already has a cast iron frying pan if needed! The rolling pin might be easier for her to swing though :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 23, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> You could give it to your wife and tell her it is to adjust your attitude when needed.  :highfive:



That's kinda funny... I've only made 4 rolling pins so far.. mine were the double tapered "French" rolling pins, about 14" long and about 2" diameter in the middle tapered each end to about 1".... I've sold 3 of them... when couples appeared interested in them, I would tell them they were "attitude adjusters"... think it helped sell the 3 I sold...


----------



## Kragax (Feb 23, 2015)

The company I worked for shipped pallets internationally. The pallets weren't fumigated
they were heat treated to make sure no invasive species were sent out.


----------

